

British schools are falling for the pseudoscience of Brain Gym. - nickb
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2008/apr/07/education

======
danohuiginn
Ben Goldacre's 'bad science' column in the guardian has been going after this
for years. It's good, old fashioned campaigning journalism, and after five
years might actually be having some effect. As he puts it: 'The very same
person who tells your child that blood is pumped around the lungs and then the
body by the heart, is also telling them that when they do The Energizer
exercise then “this back and forward movement of the head increases the
circulation to the frontal lobe for greater comprehension and rational
thinking”'.[<http://www.badscience.net/?p=613>]

On the other hand, a glance at google shows how deep the problem goes:
<http://www.google.com/search?q=%22brain+gym%22+site%3Agov.uk>

